# Serielle Schnittstelle



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2006)

Servus,

da die neueren Notebooks serienmäßig keine serielle Schnittstelle mehr haben, ich aber manchmal ein OP 7 oder noch eine S5 warten muß habe ich ein Problem. Erste Versuche mit einer pcmcia Karte mit com1+2 haben fehlgeschlagen. Weder Protool noch das PG 2000 fanden eine Verbindung.
Was kann ich da tun, welche Teil ist da geeignet, oder funkt es mit einer USB Dockingstation?

Wer weiß Rat?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Franz


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Februar 2006)

Wurde die Karte bereits mit einer anderen Software erfolgreich getestet? Hyperterminal mit einem externen Modem wäre sicher für solche Versuche geeignet. Wenn dies hinhaut, sollte auch andere Windows-Software damit umgehen können.


----------



## TimoS (3 Februar 2006)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere unterstützt ProTool nur COM1 und COM2.
Wenn dem so ist einfach in der Hardware eine neue Adresse einstellen und das Ding sollte laufen. Hatte bis jetzt schon USB - Seriell und PCMCIA-Seriell im Einsatz beides ohne Probleme, ausser dem oben erwähnten.


----------



## volker (4 Februar 2006)

TimoS schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere unterstützt ProTool nur COM1 und COM2.



nein. com1 - com4


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2006)

Danke erst einmal für die Hilfsversuche.

Die Karte, die ich probiert habe ist eine RS-232 32-bit PC Card von Plug into a Brand-new-World und die funktioniert bei mir nicht. Der Gerätemanager zeigt com1 und 2 betriebsbereit - das ist aber alles. Sowohl Protool als auch PG 2000 melden keine Verbindung.
Oder ist diese Karte auch defekt - die ersten zwei gelieferten brachtn das Betriebsystem zum Absturz.

Nun nocheinmal, welche Karten oder Umwandler funkioniern definitiv - ich will damit arbeiten und mich nicht spielen.

Zusätzliche Info:
Notebook acer aspire 1403xc, Pentium 4 2.0 GHz

Ein auf eine Lösung hoffender Franz


----------



## seeba (5 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erst einmal für die Hilfsversuche.
> 
> Die Karte, die ich probiert habe ist eine RS-232 32-bit PC Card von Plug into a Brand-new-World und die funktioniert bei mir nicht. Der Gerätemanager zeigt com1 und 2 betriebsbereit - das ist aber alles. Sowohl Protool als auch PG 2000 melden keine Verbindung.
> Oder ist diese Karte auch defekt - die ersten zwei gelieferten brachtn das Betriebsystem zum Absturz.
> ...



Die ExSys PCMCIA Karte funktioniert!


----------

